
Leader of Largest US Organic Food Fraud Gets 10-Year Term - kyleblarson
https://www.usnews.com/news/us/articles/2019-08-16/farmers-to-be-sentenced-in-largest-us-organic-fraud-case
======
pstuart
We need a Department Of Game Theory to advise our enforcement agencies on
cheaters like this who game the system (and then to go meta when ex-DOGT
employees try to cash in on their insider info).

If 99/100 times the fine is less than the profit and there is no jail time, we
should be surprised that there's not even more fraud happening.

